

Uber decides to pull the plug on its New York taxi service  - uvdiv
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/10/uber-decides-to-pull-the-plug-on-its-new-york-taxi-service/

======
windu
Well for what it's worth, I've actually worked as a NYC taxi driver. I can
tell you the TLC is damn near a mafia organization. They are probably scared
of new tech moving in on their tight control of NYC cabs. I'm guessing any
move on their part of "looking to loosen rules" is just a PR bluff.

